# FS: Dart Frog Collection for Sale + Equipment - PICTURES! SALE!!



## sNApple

sold
thanks


----------



## sNApple

bump ,


----------



## sNApple

terrariums available too, bump


----------



## sNApple

updated !


----------



## sNApple

bump .


----------



## sNApple

bump .


----------



## sNApple

everything is OBO..

everyone pm'd back


----------



## sNApple

soldthanks


----------



## katienaha

beautiful frogs!


----------



## Immus21

Nice looking frogs. Do you breed them yourself?


----------



## Fishkeeper

PM sent....nice frogs...


----------



## beN

how many of these frogs are available??


----------



## Grete_J

beN said:


> how many of these frogs are available??


It states it pretty clearly in the ad. There's 27 available.



sNApple said:


> 2.1 Ranitomeya ventrimaculata Borja Ridge $100 group
> 0.0.3Ranitomeya benedicta $400 each


2.1 = 2 males, 1 female, 0.0.3 = 3 unsexed....

I'd be interested in 1.0 Ranitomeya ventrimaculata but wondering if you'd sell individually?


----------



## beN

Thanks for looking for me ...the next time i need help ill make sure ill msg you! ...dude your opinon of what i wrote isnt necessary ..



Grete_J said:


> It states it pretty clearly in the ad. There's 27 available.
> 
> 2.1 = 2 males, 1 female, 0.0.3 = 3 unsexed....
> 
> I'd be interested in 1.0 Ranitomeya ventrimaculata but wondering if you'd sell individually?


----------



## Kanesska

Beautiful frogs! I've always wanted these, wish I had space... free bump and Good luck!


----------



## sNApple

Immus21 said:


> Nice looking frogs. Do you breed them yourself?


yes, have a full breeding, fully automated set up



Fishkeeper said:


> PM sent....nice frogs...


pm'd


Grete_J said:


> I'd be interested in 1.0 Ranitomeya ventrimaculata but wondering if you'd sell individually?


only looking to sell the offspring individually, as it took me quite a while to put together breeding pairs


----------



## sNApple

soldthanks


----------



## angryinsect

sweet setup, your makin me drool. I just wish i could afford it


----------



## sNApple

bump


----------



## sNApple

sold a bunch this weekend. bump!


----------



## gwcana

sNApple said:


> tanks, racks, lights, bins, misting systems for sale
> 
> richmond BC.
> 
> please pm, thanks


do you have prices for these items?

oops sorry reread...will pm


----------



## sNApple

bump.


----------



## sNApple

bump .


----------



## Brisch

bump for awesome animals


----------



## splat

those are the coolest frogs i have ever seen. i don't need a new hobby, right...right? 
bump again


----------



## sNApple

thanks 

updated


----------



## sNApple

bump! !


----------



## sNApple

soldthanks


----------



## sNApple

bump .


----------



## rave93

wow crazy frogs! 
bump for nice colours


----------

